# Why are cycling shoes so goofy looking?



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

Why do cycling shoes have to look so garish, gaudy and downright freaky? I want a simpl, cheap preferabley boot style shoe for my crank bro's mallets. my old shoes are not going to work with them.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Define goofy.....*

Are you referring to the roadie based sport/racing shoes, the newer skate shoe based bike shoes, commuter/touring light use shoes, or those mad, mad, mad spd compatable sandles for hanging out and riding your SS fat tire cruiser. Anyhoo I guess my point is there is a fair bit of variety out there now and you should be able to find yourself something that fits your personal style......unless you are a racer who wants that skate park hip look. Then forget it - you're hooped!


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*How about this....*










dirttorpedo said:


> Are you referring to the roadie based sport/racing shoes, the newer skate shoe based bike shoes, commuter/touring light use shoes, or those mad, mad, mad spd compatable sandles for hanging out and riding your SS fat tire cruiser. Anyhoo I guess my point is there is a fair bit of variety out there now and you should be able to find yourself something that fits your personal style......unless you are a racer who wants that skate park hip look. Then forget it - you're hooped!


Goofy looking. This is not an exception, this seems to be the rule.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

How about these?









Specialized Rockhopper Comp

or these?









Specialized Sawpit

I have the Rockhoppers and they are really comfortable and pretty much look like a pair of light hikers.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Goofy looking. This is not an exception, this seems to be the rule.


Why? because they are designed to fit your feet? Because they have stiff soles so that you can pedal? Not sure I understand what the heck you are talking about. Because they are blue and grey?? Because they don't look like hiking shoes(you aren't this ignorant are you?)?


----------



## bykhed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Because they are designed by European roadies*

Some of the Euro ballet slippers can be quite ridiculous looking. Amazing that the source of so much haute couture can produce such ugly shoes.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Why do cycling shoes have to look so garish, gaudy and downright freaky? I want a simpl, cheap preferabley boot style shoe for my crank bro's mallets. my old shoes are not going to work with them.


The same reason cycling jerseys are so goofy looking.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*i think they've come a long way*

the lovely slippers bykhed posted aside, i think cycling shoes have come a looong way. those pearl izumis are really quite nice. and even those (ze slippers) don't stack up to old school ugly.

i can remember my gearfreak friend getting his new manitous (w/ synthetic leather!) back in the early 90's, and man ... 3 colours of neon? pink, green, and orange ... on a purple and gray background, if memory serves.

he was thrilled 'cause they were the best ... and $200. i thought my $75 specialized sports were lookin' pretty damn good, all things considered ...


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*To match the lycra shorts and jerseys*

12345 :d


----------



## Smytty (Jan 9, 2004)

*Define goofy looking...*

Relative to basketball shoes, for example? Every sport has some weird looking stuff. I guess the bottom line is wear something that fits your style. And don't worry about it.


----------



## AndyE (Dec 30, 2003)

*What about these*

not too bad


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

I think I'll stick with platform pedals and plain old Timberlands for a while.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Considering that your shoes should be getting Dirty and Used, what's it matter if you have the coolest style or the glittering Nike logo? If you're a poser on the boardwalk with an FS bike, wear your Doc Marten boots or your Airwalks, whatever. If you're going to RIDE, find a pair of shoes that Fit and that Work. After that, pick a cute color and get some dirt on them.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

EBasil said:


> Considering that your shoes should be getting Dirty and Used, what's it matter if you have the coolest style or the glittering Nike logo? If you're a poser on the boardwalk with an FS bike, wear your Doc Marten boots or your Airwalks, whatever. If you're going to RIDE, find a pair of shoes that Fit and that Work. After that, pick a cute color and get some dirt on them.


Agreed EBasil.
They should quit looking at their feet and watch where they are riding


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

*They match the dorky pants...*


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Meow baby....*



Philo Beddoe said:


> Goofy looking. This is not an exception, this seems to be the rule.


Those are some nice looking sport/racing shoes. Colour isn't gross, functional, what more could you want!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Why do cycling shoes have to look so garish, gaudy and downright freaky? I want a simpl, cheap preferabley boot style shoe for my crank bro's mallets. my old shoes are not going to work with them.


How about these?

http://www.lakecycling.com/adventure.html


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

who cares what they look like. Buy based on fit and performance, they're just gonna end up covered in mud and filth anyway


----------



## high on life (Apr 3, 2004)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Goofy looking. This is not an exception, this seems to be the rule.


I actually like those......


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*cool but*



Nat said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://www.lakecycling.com/adventure.html


A bit rich for my blood. I am not looking to spend that much. I like clearance jobs, but I wear a 46 so that is rare in the clearance section. I got a good pair years ago but they have a deep well, and are not going to work with crank bros cleats. Shims or not.

I like those specialized ones too. A bit cheaper than the lakes. The lakes are sweet though.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

endurowanker said:


> who cares what they look like. Buy based on fit and performance, they're just gonna end up covered in mud and filth anyway


I care.
Why buy something ugly as hell when the manufacturers can make something that looks cool and works just as well. 
Why buy based on fit and performance? 
We'd all be driving mini vans wearing leisure suits.

The philosophy of buying something strictly based on its function sounds almost communistic to me. I believe function is more important than form, but there is room
for both.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

AndyE said:


> not too bad


SixSixOne... mmm... I might have to pick up a set of those if I decide to leave my platform pedals behind.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Maybe they make the funky looking ones to detract attention from the braut being displayed by guys in lycra?


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*It could be a lot worse...*

Here's a pair of motorcycle racing boots:

https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/s-mx-plus-red-yew-blue.jpg

Now that's ugly.

miles


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

miles said:


> Here's a pair of motorcycle racing boots:
> 
> https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/s-mx-plus-red-yew-blue.jpg
> 
> ...












meow


----------



## direktor (Mar 21, 2004)

RidgeRunner said:


> SixSixOne... mmm... I might have to pick up a set of those if I decide to leave my platform pedals behind.


I've got some of those. They're fine, but I find myself going to extremes to keep them from getting wet on a ride.

I was kinda in the same boat as the original poster a few months ago when I started riding a lot. Now I'm finding myself eyeing some of those Shimano hiking low-tops with lots of mesh.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

These too garish for you????










Oh yeah!!!
I have a pair of those PI's with yellow stripes and they are the most comfortable cycle shoes I have ever worn.
Sounds like your problem is that you actually care what others might think about how you look while you are riding.


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

NOw that's what I call an ugly pair of bike shoes!!!


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

*should the shoes be any different than bike jerseys...*

While I have seen some pretty cool bike jerseys many of them are just as loud & gaudy as the shoes. I am guessing this is an extension from road biking, where the louder your clothes are, the more likely someone is going to see you 1/2 ;-)


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Geez
I didn't realise that MTBR had been taken over by the fashion police.  
Who really cares what they look like.
How are those Scott's any more gaudy than a pair of Nike ACG hiking shoes or for that matter the Lakes and Specialized shown earlier.
Fair dinkum, these are sports shoes and in my whole life I have not seen a pair of sports shoes of any sort that were not instantly recognizeable as sports shoes. By your way of thinking skiboots, skates, football boots, running shoes, basketball boots and bowling shoes should all be plain as well.
Basically who cares what you look like as long as you can get out and ride.
Also while you are wanting not to draw attention to yourself, strip those bright colours off of your bike and paint it matt grey, buy a plain white helmet, start wearing old t-shirts and shorts and start wearing plain old gardening gloves instead of those brandname ones as well.   
Now get back on your bike head down to the LBS and buy whatever shoes are the most comfortable regardless of the colours.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Philo Beddoe said:


> Why do cycling shoes have to look so garish, gaudy and downright freaky? I want a simpl, cheap preferabley boot style shoe for my crank bro's mallets. my old shoes are not going to work with them.


I'm with you, aside from some of the hiking looking shoes by Cannondale they are for the most part freakish. Then again I pretty much feel the same way about todays crop of "sports" shoes, basketball, etc. Good lord, it must be one of those steps in getting old  Next thing I know the music will be too loud. haha

Anyway, I always wear Vans, none of that clipping in for me, but check these out.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

toowoombarider said:


> These too garish for you????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would what others think be my concern. It is about wearing something that you like. If I don't like the looks of something or it is not my style I don't want to wear it.

What do you wear dickies and a short sleeve dress shirt to work? With Kmart plastic dress shoes? No and why not?


----------

